

Ask HN: Thoughts on .ai domain? - philippnagel

Hi,<p>I am thinking of registering an .ai domain for a data science-centric Saas project of mine.<p>Could that be appropriate for a more tech-oriented audience?
======
ryan_j_naughton
The Tempo AI "Smart Calendar", whose primary domain is tempo.ai

Socrates MD, Inc. develops "Socrates Ai", whose primary domain is socrates.ai

~~~
philippnagel
Thanks! Wit.ai and viv.ai are other companies using .ai.

I am not sure if would include .ai in my projects' name though.

------
PaulHoule
"ai" is Chinese and Japanese for "love"

~~~
philippnagel
Thanks. That is actually not too bad, or?

